# PPP daemon dies

## JukkaR

When I'm trying to connect to the Internet (with modem, I don't have dsl or cable at home.), ppp daemon dies unexpectly right before there should be "loggin in network" or sth like that... I've emerged ppp (because Kppp didn't start without it.) Modem is some standard Isa-modem. And if I need to compile something to kernel, please explain how to do that... Thanks, and sorry again for my english.

----------

## gfunkmonk

You could check the system logs, in /var/log right after the error occurs.

----------

## JukkaR

After examining the problem a bit, I found that I forgot to compile ppp support for the kernel - How can I enable ppp support, since make menuconfig --> enable ppp --> make dep didn't solve the problem..? I tried also to gcc pppoe.c and ppp_generic.c manually - without success.

----------

## pilla

Have you compiled it as a module or as part of your kernel? Have you installed modules (make modules modules_install)? 

 *JukkaR wrote:*   

> After examining the problem a bit, I found that I forgot to compile ppp support for the kernel - How can I enable ppp support, since make menuconfig --> enable ppp --> make dep didn't solve the problem..? I tried also to gcc pppoe.c and ppp_generic.c manually - without success.

 

----------

## Terrible_Josh

Do you have support for PPP over async serial ports enabled (under PPP support in menuconfig)?

----------

## JukkaR

Currently I have PPP support enabled (not as module), but not PPP over async. How do I enable that async thing?

----------

## Terrible_Josh

It's a subsection of PPP support in Network Device Support.

----------

## JukkaR

Modem still not working. I've enabled ppp support and ppp over async in kernel... KPPP gives error nr. 1 .

----------

